# Zeigler's  -  Back 2 Base X



## John Ziegler

The past couple of years I have been doing bench and squat's on the same day once or twice a week at best. In the last 6 months more like once or twice a month to be honest. 

At any rate I have a new theory that I will start on Sunday. I'm calling it Back 2 Base X for no particular reason.

Sunday Night

Warm Up 15 mins Treadmill

1. Squats 5x5 

2. Military press 5x5

Thursday night 

Warm up 15 mins Treadmill

1. Flat Bench 5x5 

2. Seated Row 5x5

Will change it up after a couple weeks.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Would be so much cooler if u called it "back to base ECKS"


----------



## bsw5

Good luck with this Zig... Just stay consistent and dedicate yourself to whatever you say you're going to do.


----------



## Angrybird

I like the set up, why military and squat on the same day though? Why not keep it bench and squat on the same day? I believe Wendler has a similar template but he keeps the squat and bench on the same day because of the stress on the lower back. I see your doing 5x5 so I'm guessing weight up to the 70-80% range? Might take its toll on that lower back on press/squat day. Just a thought, I'm no pro


----------



## mickems

Zeigler Robertson said:


> The past couple of years I have been doing bench and squat's on the same day once or twice a week at best. In the last 6 months more like once or twice a month to be honest.
> 
> At any rate I have a new theory that I will start on Sunday. I'm calling it Back 2 Base X for no particular reason.
> 
> Sunday Night
> 
> Warm Up 15 mins Treadmill
> 
> 1. Squats 5x5
> 
> 2. Military press 5x5
> 
> Thursday night
> 
> Warm up 15 mins Treadmill
> 
> 1. Flat Bench 5x5
> 
> 2. Seated Row 5x5
> 
> Will change it up after a couple weeks.




What exactly are your goals? What are you trying to accomplish as far as short/long term results?


----------



## ToolSteel




----------



## HydroEJP88

Go for it Big Z, it's definitely something


----------



## MS1605

Z, im not going to lie. You need to stick with what you're good at and thats making videos and being ****ing weird.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Z I think you will do great. You are inspiring. 

I think you should call the log "Back to Free Base"


----------



## John Ziegler

ECKSRATED said:


> Would be so much cooler if u called it "back to base ECKS"



X <----- short for ECKS



Angrybird said:


> I like the set up, why military and squat on the same day though?





Working the upper and lower body in a similar fashion. 



mickems said:


> What exactly are your goals? What are you trying to accomplish as far as short/long term results?



Goals 

Short term - getting into the habit of lifting weight on regular basis verses whenever everything is perfect (slept good ate right in a good mood or whatever else I can conjure up).

Long term -  strength & stability creating an object that is sturdy & hard to push over.



HydroEJP88 said:


> Go for it Big Z, it's definitely something



Thanks, I also have a straight bar, dumbells, neck harness, hand grips, jump rope, and a bicycle that I will be tinkering with at home on the days I don't go to the gym.

I plan on doing this for 3 weeks then taking one week off. On the 5th week will be starting up on a deadlifting regimen.



DieYoungStrong said:


> Z I think you will do great. You are inspiring.
> 
> I think you should call the log "Back to Free Base"



As you can see in the Nice 2 Meet U video free base & meth make Zeigler skinny. I don't like being thin like that dude in the machinist.

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/19892-Nice-2-Meet-U?highlight=nice+meet

I got more video's that are even more skinny mixed with a pale shade of white. We'll talk about those later.


----------



## mickems

you've committed yourself to stay here at UG despite obstacles like arguments, flaming and discouragement so, I would only expect the same for your diet and training.


----------



## PillarofBalance

5 sets of legs , 3 x that for upper. 

Everyone salute Lt.  Colonol Tophaff


----------



## John Ziegler

Starting a new weight lifting regimen tomorrow and have a diet plan that I use and have used for years. 

1. eat 15 minutes before the gym 

2. eat an apple & potato chips in the gym while working out

3 eat 15 minutes after the gym

Between 15 to 18 hours from the time I lifted there is an all of a sudden super hunger. I prepare for this in advance and expect it to hit me like a ton of brick. Meat & potatoes are just about the only thing that is going to satisfy me at that point. If I can get a nap in right after that it's gain time.

Between 15 to 18 hours after that is a second coming of that super hunger & if I nail it right with another feast and a nap then it's a blatantly noticeable gain.


----------



## mickems

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Starting a new weight lifting regimen tomorrow and have a diet plan that I use and have used for years.
> 
> 1. eat 15 minutes before the gym
> 
> 2. eat an apple & potato chips in the gym while working out
> 
> 3 eat 15 minutes after the gym
> 
> Between 15 to 18 hours from the time I lifted there is an all of a sudden super hunger. I prepare for this in advance and expect it to hit me like a ton of brick. Meat & potatoes are just about the only thing that is going to satisfy me at that point. If I can get a nap in right after that it's gain time.
> 
> Between 15 to 18 hours after that is a second coming of that super hunger & if I nail it right with another feast and a nap then it's a blatantly noticeable gain.





wait a minute, are you going to the gym to workout or eat crisps? now you're  confusing me.


----------



## John Ziegler

When people say eat eat eat if you want to make gains I take it seriously always have always will. I don't want my body to start feeding off itself in the gym because I was afraid of a little tummy ache.


----------



## widehips71

Zeigler Robertson said:


> When people say eat eat eat if you want to make gains I take it seriously always have always will. I don't want my body to start feeding off itself in the gym because I was afraid of a little tummy ache.



Dat tummy doe


----------



## John Ziegler

widehips71 said:


> Dat tummy doe


----------



## mickems

Zeigler Robertson said:


> When people say eat eat eat if you want to make gains I take it seriously always have always will. I don't want my body to start feeding off itself in the gym because I was afraid of a little tummy ache.



Don't worry, your body isn't going to "feed" off itself. The only place you see people eating while working out is Planet Fitness.


----------



## John Ziegler

mickems said:


> Don't worry, your body isn't going to "feed" off itself. The only place you see people eating while working out is Planet Fitness.



I got a descent nap in just now and am getting ready to go to Planet Fitness in an hour. I don't actually have an apple in the fridge today so I am going to bring a little kambucha instead.


----------



## ToolSteel

mickems said:


> wait a minute, are you going to the gym to workout or eat crisps? now you're  confusing me.



Crisps? Are you ****ing 80? 

You probably call your shit poo!


#backtoschool #adamsandler #potatoCHIPS #yolo


----------



## John Ziegler

15 mins treadmill 

4x20 standing no weight calf raises

5x5 legpress

5x5 squat

5x5 behind the neck press

5x5 military press

The workout went well & I did more than I had planned


----------



## ToolSteel

Zeigler Robertson said:


> 15 mins treadmill
> 
> 4x20 standing no weight calf raises
> 
> 5x5 legpress
> 
> 5x5 squat
> 
> 5x5 behind the neck press
> 
> 5x5 military press
> 
> The workout went well & I did more than I had planned


As I say this, mark this day in history. 

Good job z.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

mickems said:


> Don't worry, your body isn't going to "feed" off itself. The only place you see people eating while working out is Planet Fitness.



Dammit, I eat pop tarts in between sets all the time.

Hell, a week or so ago, me and Pillar were munching on home made coffee cake between sets. We even used the cake to lure in a hot russian chick. She got away before I could reach the chloroform in my bag though...


----------



## ToolSteel

DieYoungStrong said:


> Dammit, I eat pop tarts in between sets all the time.
> 
> Hell, a week or so ago, me and Pillar were munching on home made coffee cake between sets.* We even used the cake to lure in a hot russian chick. *She got away before I could reach the chloroform in my bag though...


that was alpha in a wig


----------



## DieYoungStrong

ToolSteel said:


> that was alpha in a wig



Nah, Alpha is way better looking then her.


----------



## IronSoul

Looks like a solid session Z. Got a lot of good lifts in. Keep hitting it hard


----------



## John Ziegler

I thought I would be sore today but that never happened. Went ahead and did some home work.

1. Straight bar curl 4X8

2. Dumbell french curl 4X8

3. Straight bar forearm super sets 4X8 X4X8

4. Neck harness 4X12 

5. Laying face up head hanging off the bed weighted neck raises 4X12


While listening to Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## thqmas

Zeigler Robertson said:


> I thought I would be sore today but that never happened. Did some straight bar curls, *french curls*, forearm super sets and neck harness tonight here at home while listening to my new favorite band stone temple pilots.



You mean this?







You can lift and do that in the same time? damn...

No srsly, good to see your progress Z. Very nice.


----------



## John Ziegler

Plain & Simple


----------



## mickems

ToolSteel said:


> Crisps? Are you ****ing 80?
> 
> You probably call your shit poo!
> 
> 
> #backtoschool #adamsandler #potatoCHIPS #yolo




Never heard that in the 80's. It's actually British. I have a lot of Caribbean family that have British schooling. Over the years, you start picking up stuff without even realizing it.


----------



## mickems

Zeigler Robertson said:


> I thought I would be sore today but that never happened. Went ahead and did some home work.
> 
> 1. Straight bar curl 4X8
> 
> 2. Dumbell french curl 4X8
> 
> 3. Straight bar forearm super sets 4X8 X4X8
> 
> 4. Neck harness 4X12
> 
> 5. Laying face up head hanging off the bed weighted neck raises 4X12
> 
> 
> While listening to Stone Temple Pilots




Number 4 and 5 sound like head banging or mosh pit exercises.


----------



## HydroEJP88

Not only does Z swing his hair, he swings his beard


----------



## John Ziegler

15 mins treadmill

1. legpress calfpress 4X20

2. Benchpress 5x5

3. Seated row 5x5

4. Tbar rows 5x5


----------



## silvereyes87

Get it ziegs.


----------



## Maijah

Beast mode


----------



## ToolSteel

Should probably invest in a ball gag so you don't accidentally grunt :32 (18):


----------



## HydroEJP88

He can use that buttplug thing he uses to prop his phone up.

Z, you look like a short Harley from Epic Meal Time


----------



## John Ziegler

1. 4x10 straight bar bicept curl

2. 4x10 straight bar Tricep Press

3. 4x10 palms up straight bar wrist curls

4. 4x10 palms down straight bar wrist curls

5. 4x50 each hand power grips 

6. 4x60 standing calf raises


----------



## silvereyes87

Any updates z?


----------



## John Ziegler

silvereyes87 said:


> Any updates z?



Started a new work schedule and had to get used to it for a few weeks hadn't been to the gym in a while but kept up with my home routine.  Was doing a lot of straight bar curls standing military and behind the neck bent rows this and that's but nothing really note worthy till tonight.


----------



## John Ziegler

15 mins treadmill

1. Leg press 5X10
2. Military Press 5X10 <--- Smith Machine
3.Behind Neck Press 5X10 <--- Smith Machine
4. Seated Rows 5X10
5. Reverse grip lat pull downs 5X10
6. Reverse Straight bar curls 5X10
7. Tricep extension machine 5X10


----------



## mickems

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Started a new work schedule and had to get used to it for a few weeks hadn't been to the gym in a while but kept up with my home routine.  Was doing a lot of straight bar curls standing military and behind the neck bent rows this and that's but nothing really note worthy till tonight.



what is a behind the neck bent row?


----------



## John Ziegler

mickems said:


> what is a behind the neck bent row?



Straight bar curls, standing military press and behind the neck press, bent rows this and that's.


----------



## John Ziegler

Reverse Curls 4x10

Straight bar curls 4x10

Forearm curls 4x10

Reverse forearm curls 4x10

Military press 4x10

Behind the neck press 4x10


----------



## ECKSRATED

Hittin PRs on them wrist curls?


----------



## mickems

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Reverse Curls 4x10
> 
> Straight bar curls 4x10
> 
> Wrist curls 4x10
> 
> Reverse wrist curls 4x10
> 
> Military press 4x10
> 
> Behind the neck press 4x10




Looks like a prep-routine for a circle jerk.


----------



## John Ziegler

mickems said:


> Looks like a prep-routine for a circle jerk.



Terror wrist!


----------



## BiologicalChemist

Good log zieg..don't make too much progress or PF may discriminate against you and kick you out...Btw are you logging your weights lifted?


----------



## John Ziegler

BiologicalChemist said:


> Good log zieg..don't make too much progress or PF may discriminate against you and kick you out...Btw are you logging your weights lifted?



Since the cyst removal on my traps I have been lifting light weights because I didn't want to revamp that fuker.

Now that it's been six months healing I am going to start doing some heavier lifting.

Take a gander at the scars left behind now that they are completely healed. 

The one on my right trap happened first so I then started squatting with the bar lower and then came the second one on the left.







Now I am resting the bar in between the two craters hoping to at least get in a couple more years of squatting before another one rears its ugly head.


----------



## John Ziegler

1. 15 mins treadmill

2. Front squat 25 pound plates 4x5

3. Regular squats 1 plate 2x5 2 plates 2x5

4. Leg press 3 plates 1x10 - 4 plates 2x10 - 3 plates 1x10 

5 Standing calf raises 2 x 50

Had a hard time walking upstairs when I got home. Might have over done it a bit but we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Do u tell cool stories when talking about those scars?? I sure the fukk would. 

Talking to some cute little thing at the bar...Yeah baby these scars are from when i jumped in front of a 3 year old kid to block bullets from killing the child


----------



## John Ziegler

ECKSRATED said:


> Do u tell cool stories when talking about those scars?? I sure the fukk would.
> 
> Talking to some cute little thing at the bar...Yeah baby these scars are from when i jumped in front of a 3 year old kid to block bullets from killing the child



I should and I'm sure that would get me closer to the pussy than saying I had a giant zit there.


----------



## BiologicalChemist

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Since the cyst removal on my traps I have been lifting light weights because I didn't want to revamp that fuker.
> 
> Now that it's been six months healing I am going to start doing some heavier lifting.
> 
> Take a gander at the scars left behind now that they are completely healed.
> 
> The one on my right trap happened first so I then started squatting with the bar lower and then came the second one on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am resting the bar in between the two craters hoping to at least get in a couple more years of squatting before another one rears its ugly head.



Battles wounds right there Zeig. I could see that being a problem with squats..and idc how much u lift man but u you can be more progressive with your lifts by logging weights and gradually increasing them as you go!


----------



## John Ziegler

BiologicalChemist said:


> Battles wounds right there Zeig. I could see that being a problem with squats..and idc how much u lift man but u you can be more progressive with your lifts by logging weights and gradually increasing them as you go!



You're right and I will do that from now on.


----------



## John Ziegler

1. 15 mins on treadmill 10 @ 3.5 - 5 @ 4.5

2. Leg press 3 plates 1x10 - 4 plates 1x10 - 5 plates 1 x 10 - 3 plates 1x10

3. Standing calf raises 2 x 50

4. Flat bench Smith machine 1 plate 1x5 - 2 plates 2x5 - 1 plate 1 x 5 

5. Wrist Curls & Reverse Wrist Curl Super Sets 8 X 15 with 40 & 60 pound straight fixed weight barbells

6. Face Down & Face Up 25 pound Weighted Neck Resistance 8x10


----------



## John Ziegler

60lbs straight bar at home workout 

1. 10 mins jump rope 

2. Crunches 4x25

3. Reverse curls 4x20

4. Regular curls 4x25

5. Military press 4x30

6. Behind the neck press 4x30

7. Medium tension hand grip exerciser 1x75 each hand coil side up 1x75 each hand coil side down

8. Heavy tension hand grip 1x10 each hand coil side up 1x10 coil side down.

9. Medium tension constriction holds 1 minute x2 each hand.

5 mins jump rope


----------



## mickems

Ziggy, although I really don't approve of your workout style, that's your choice of course, I do have to at least commend you on doing SOMETHING. At one point, I assume that you will to take this to another level? There is much more potential for you.


----------



## John Ziegler

60lbs straight bar at home workout 

1. Close grip curls 4x10

2. Wide grip curls 4x10

3. Reverse curls 4x10

4. Military press 4x30

5. Behind the neck press 4x30

6. Pushups 4x20

7. Crunches 4x50

No Jumprope I am gunna ride my bike later today


----------



## John Ziegler

60lbs straight bar & Jump rope home workout 

10 mins jump rope

1. Close grip curls 4x10

2. Wide grip curls 4x10

3. Reverse curls 4x10

4. Palms up & Palms down forearm wrist curls supersets

5. Military press 4x30

6. Behind the neck press 4x30

10 mins jump rope


----------



## Yaya

Zeigler Robertson said:


> 60lbs straight bar & Jump rope home workout
> 
> 10 mins jump rope
> 
> 1. Close grip curls 4x10
> 
> 2. Wide grip curls 4x10
> 
> 3. Reverse curls 4x10
> 
> 4. Palms up & Palms down forearm wrist curls supersets
> 
> 5. Military press 4x30
> 
> 6. Behind the neck press 4x30
> 
> 10 mins jump rope




Looking good Z

Soon we are gonna have to change ur handle to

"RippedZeigler"


----------



## silvereyes87

Get it ziegs


----------



## Yaya

Throw in a shake weight and a spoon and I will join u for a 5 star workout one day


----------



## Beedeezy

Glad you're switching it up from the routine you had been doing for a long time.


----------



## John Ziegler

15 mins treadmill 5 mins at 3.5 / 10 mins 4.6 

1. Leg press 3 plates 1x10 - 4 plates 1x10 - 5 plates 1 x 10 - 3 plates 1x1

2. Standing calf raises 2 x 50

3. Flat bench Smith machine 1 plate 1x10 - 2 plates 2x10 - 1 plate 1 x 10

4. Seated rows 1x25 50lbs 1x15 100lbs 1x12 150lbs 1x12 150lbs.

5. Seated rear delt dumbell reverse fly's 1x12 15lbs 2x10 25lbs 1x12 15lbs


----------



## John Ziegler

80 pound straight barbell workout

No cardio 

1. Regular curls 4x10

2. Reverse curls 4x10

3. Military press 4x25

4. Behind the neck press 4x25

5. Bent over rows 4x15

6. Palms up wrist curls 4x20 Reduced to 60lbs

7. Palms down wrist curls 4x20 <--- Reduced weight to 40lbs

8. Crunches 2x50

9. Standing calf raises 2x50


----------



## ECKSRATED

Z has a case of swoliosis.


----------



## John Ziegler

Quick Workout 

1. Treadmill one minute at 3.5  four minutes at 5.0

2. Legpress 3 plates 1x20 - 4 plates 1x10 - 5 plates 1x10 - 3  plates 1x20

3. Flatbench Smith Machine 1 plate 1x20 - 2 plates 2x10 - 1 plate 1x20


----------



## John Ziegler

60 pound straight barbell workout no cardio

1. Reverse curls grip shoulder width apart 4x10

2. Regular curls grip shoulder width apart 10x12

3. Palms up wrist curls 4x20

4. Palms down wrist curls 4x12 <---- weight reduced to 40

5. Standing calf raises 2x50

6. crunches 2 x50


----------



## Maijah

Zeigler Robertson said:


> 60 pound straight barbell workout no cardio
> 
> 1. Reverse curls grip shoulder width apart 4x10
> 
> 2. Regular curls grip shoulder width apart 10x12
> 
> 3. Palms up wrist curls 4x20
> 
> 4. Palms down wrist curls 4x12 <---- weight reduced to 40
> 
> 5. Standing calf raises 2x50
> 
> 6. crunches 2 x50



Was this your whole workout for that day Ziggy?


----------



## ECKSRATED

How come u don't follow everything your idol rich piana does? And run 5 grams of gear with 23 meals a day bro


----------



## John Ziegler

Maijah said:


> Was this your whole workout for that day Ziggy?



Yes, I was working out in my room that night, the day before I did legpress and benchpress at the gym.

Not sure if you noticed it but I did 10 sets of 12 regular straight bar curls.

The past couple of weeks I've been eating 1/3 of what I usually do and trying to slim down my mid section.


----------



## John Ziegler

ECKSRATED said:


> How come u don't follow everything your idol rich piana does? And run 5 grams of gear with 23 meals a day bro



Rich is not my idol he is just funny to watch.


----------



## John Ziegler

100 pound straight barbell workout no cardio

1. Reverse curls grip shoulder width apart 4x10

2. Regular curls grip shoulder width apart 10x12

3. Military Press 5x10

4. Behind the neck press 5x10

5. Standing calf raises 2x50

6.Ab crunches 2x50

7. Leg raises 2x20 <---- lol


----------



## Yaya

Zeigler

I would love a video posted of ur workout 

For motivation purposes


----------



## John Ziegler

The people under me didn't like the late night jump roping so I went out and scored this.


----------



## John Ziegler

Yaya said:


> Zeigler
> 
> I would love a video posted of ur workout
> 
> For motivation purposes



For now I got this for you.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Biceps are gonna bust those sleeves open!


----------



## Maijah

Ziggy lookin swole. Sweet beard. Is that you in that video? If so your the man.


----------



## John Ziegler

30 mins treadmill 10 mins at 3.5 / 10 mins 4.5

1. Leg press 4 plates 1x10 - 5 plates 1 x 10 - 4 plates 1x10 3 plates 1x20

2. Standing calf raises 2 x 65

3. Flat bench Smith machine 1 plate 1x15 - 2 plates 2x10 - 1 plate 1x15

4. Incline Dumbell Press 40lbs 1x10 50lbs 1x10 60lbs 1x10 40lbs 1x15

5. Cybex Lat Pull 90lbs 1x15 110lbs 1x15 130lbs 1x15 150lbs 1x15

6. Cybex Ab machine 2x20 dont remember the weight.

Decided to give these Cybex machines a shot and really liked the Lat Pull down one.


----------



## Maijah

Zig i wish we lived closer to each other. I would love to lift with you.


----------



## John Ziegler

20 minutes on the exercise bike Pandora on Iron Maiden

100 pound straight barbell workout Pandora now on Ratt

1. Reverse curls grip shoulder width apart 10x10

2. Regular curls grip shoulder width apart 10x10

3. Military Press 5x10

4. Behind the neck press 5x10

5. Standing calf raises 2x75 & hand grips 2x75 <----- simultaneously


----------



## silvereyes87

Keep pushing ziegs


----------



## Maijah

Zig you ever get down to Wasp? Blacky Lawless can fkn wail man


----------



## John Ziegler

Maijah said:


> Zig you ever get down to Wasp? Blacky Lawless can fkn wail man



I haven't heard that name in 20 some odd years but hell ya dude I saw them open for Iron maiden back in the summer of 85.


----------



## John Ziegler

Home Workout

30 mins exercise bike Youtube on Ozzy Osbourne Bark at the Moon playlist

1. 100 pound front squats 10x10

2. Standing calf raises 2x100

3. Push ups 10x20 <--- Perfect Pushup's locked into this position


----------



## Uncle manny

Good shit, keep it up zig


----------



## John Ziegler

30 minutes treadmill 

1. Smith Machine Front Squats 25 lbs plates 1x10 45 lbs plates 2x10 25 lbs plates 1x10

2. Leg Press 3 plates 1x10 4 plates 2x10 3 plates 1x10

3. Smith Machine Incline Bench 1 plate 4x10

4. Smith Machine Flat Bench 1 plate 1x10 2 plates 2x10 1 plate 1x10

5. Smith Machine Decline Bench 1 plate 1x10 2 plates 2x10 1 plate 1x10

6. Cable Crossovers 4x10 Light weight & slow motion

7. Cybex Tricep machine 4x10 






7.


----------



## John Ziegler

30 minutes stationary bike - no more treadmill my ankles don't agree with it.

1. Leg Press 3 plates 1x10 4 plates 2x10 3 plates 1x10

2.  Cybex Ab machine 2x50

3. Smith Machine Decline Bench 1 plate 1x10 2 plates 3x10 

4. Smith Machine Flat Bench 1 plate 1x10 2 plates 3x10 

5. Smith Machine Incline Bench 1 plate 2x10 1 Plate + 25's 2x10

6. Cybex Pec Machine 4x10 50lbs.


----------



## John Ziegler

Cutting body fat for a possible late May Test Cycle

Cold off the cot this morning size one month till cycle


----------



## NbleSavage

You're leaning out, Zeig. Good on ya.


----------



## John Ziegler

NbleSavage said:


> You're leaning out, Zeig. Good on ya.



Thank you Savage, will be 46 soon time to get serious


----------



## jennerrator

Zeigler Robertson said:


> I haven't heard that name in 20 some odd years but hell ya dude I saw them open for Iron maiden back in the summer of 85.



O.M.G.! Me either....listening to Wild Child as I type


----------



## silvereyes87

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Cutting body fat for a possible late May Test Cycle
> 
> Cold off the cot this morning size one month till cycle




That's some good progress bud. Stomach getting smaller guns getting bigger. Ur going in the right direction for sure!  Keep grinding ziegs!


----------



## John Ziegler

30 minutes on the exercise bike Spotify Premium working on playlist's

100 pound home workout

1.  Regular curls grip shoulder width apart 5x10

2. Reverse curls grip shoulder width apart 5x10

3. Military Press 5x10

4. Behind the neck press 5x10

5. Face up neck exercise 2 x 40

6. Face down neck exercise 2 x 40


----------



## widehips71

Glad to see you back at it but, Neck exercises??


----------



## Bigmike

widehips71 said:


> Glad to see you back at it but, Neck exercises??



He hasn't had a neck in years lol


----------



## John Ziegler

widehips71 said:


> Glad to see you back at it but, Neck exercises??



I had a neck harness that I cant find lately.

Will probably order up a new one soon.


----------



## thqmas

Looking good Z. I can actually see a difference. You are leaner.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Fruity had a very very very strong neck from all the dick sucking he does.


----------



## Seeker

You appear to be working hard. Good for you, man.


----------



## stonetag

Good work Zeig.


----------



## John Ziegler

30 minutes on the exercise bike Spotify Premium on Billy Idol & Depeche Mode

1. Standing on platform calf raises 4x50

2. Regular curls 5x10 - 100 lbs

3. Reverse curls 5x10 - 80lbs

4. Palms up wrist curls 5x15 60 lbs

5. Palms down wrist curls 5x15 40 lbs 

6. Push ups on perfect push ups  4x25


----------



## John Ziegler

45 minutes on the exercise bike Spotify on the Alice in Chains Station

1. Push up's 5x30

2. Military Press 100 lbs. 5x10

3. Behind the Neck Press 100 lbs. 5x10 

4. Bent over rows 100 lbs. 5x10

5. Upright rows 100 lbs. 5x10

6. Crunches 5 x 30


----------



## John Ziegler

45 minutes on the exercise bike Spotify on the Led Zeppelin Station

1. Front Squats 10x10 100lbs

2. Calf Raises 2x50 on a 2x4

3. Behind the Neck Presses 10x10 100lbs

4. Military Press 10x10 100lbs

5. Push ups 5x30

6. Bent Rows 10x10 100lbs.


----------



## John Ziegler

Treadmill 15mins at 5.0

1. Smith machine decline press 2x10 @ 135 2x10 @ 225

2. Smith machine flat bench 2x10 @ 135 2x10 @ 225

3. Smith machine incline press 2x10 @ 135 2x10 @ 185

4. Overhead press on Cybex 10x10

5. Tricep extension on cybex 10x10


----------



## silvereyes87

Good to see u ziegs. Keep it up


----------



## John Ziegler

Stationary bike 5 mins.

1. 2x10/200 cybex legpress

2. Two light weight sets of 15 on the cybex chest press machine

3. 2x10/135 2x10/225 flat bench on the smith machine

4. 2x10/95 2x10/115 behind the neckpress smith machine.

5. 4x10/135 close grip benchpress


----------



## Maijah

Zig stay off the Smith


----------



## John Ziegler

30 minute bike ride.

1. 5x10 regular grip straight bar curls 

2. 5x10 reverse curls

3. 5x10 straight bar shrugs 

4. 5x10 straight bar bent over rows

5. 2x25 sit ups

6. 2x25 calf raises


----------



## John Ziegler

25 mins exercise bike 

1. Front squats 2x10 95lbs - 2x10 135 - 2x5 185.

2. Behind the neck press 2x10 95 2x10 135

3. Seated reverse dumbell fly's 2x10 15lbs - 2x10 20lbs

4. Incline press 2x10 95lbs 2x10 135lbs 

5. Flat bench 2x10 135lbs 2x10 225lbs

6. Cable Fly's 2x10 30lbs - 2x10 40lbs

7. ab machine 2x50


----------



## John Ziegler

After work quik workout.

1. Seated rows 1x20 - 90lbs. 3x10 -150lbs.

2. T bar rows 1x20 - 90lbs. 3x10 - 150lbs.

3. Reverse cable rear delt flys 2x10 - 20lbs.


----------



## John Ziegler

15 mins stationary bike

1. Legpress 1x10 2plates 1x10 3 plates 1x10 4 plates 1x10 5 plates

2. Behind the neck press 2x10 135lbs 2x10 225lbs

3. Seated Rows 2x10 100lbs 2x10 150lbs

4. Flat Bench 1x10 135lbs 1x10 225 1x5 275lbs 1x10 135lbs


----------



## John Ziegler

30 mins stationary bike

1. Legpress 1x10 2plates 1x10 3 plates 1x10 4 plates 1x10 5 plates

2. Behind the neck press 2x10 135lbs 2x10 225lbs

3. Seated Rows 2x10 100lbs 2x10 150lbs

4. Flat Bench 1x15 135lbs 1x10 225 1x5 275lbs 1x20 135lbs

5. Preacher bicep & tricep supersets on cybex machines 4x20 - 10 bi 10 tri


----------



## John Ziegler

10x5 50lbs regular straight bar curls

10x5 50lbs reverse straight bar curls


----------



## HydroEJP88

Good to see that you are still sticking with it Big Z. Keep up the good work my man


----------



## John Ziegler

Got a three day pass to 24 hour fitness.

Rode my bicycle there around 1 mile.

1. front squats 1x20 45lbs. 1x10 95lbs 2x10 135lbs.

2. Dumbell shoulder press 1x10 25lbs 1x10 45lbs 1x10 65lbs 1x10 25lbs

3. seated rows 1x20 110lbs 1x10 150lbs

4. dumbell lat pulls each side 1x10 50lbs 1x10 60lbs 1x10 70lbs 1x10 50lbs.

5. Flat benchpress 45lbs 1x20 135lbs 1x12 225lbs 1x10 315lbs 1x5  135 lbs paused for 5secs 1x10

6. bicep tricep cable supersets with the tricep rope and ez bar 4x10 each.


----------



## bigdog

keep up the hard work!


----------



## Mr.Gainz

Way to go Z! If you don't mind me asking, what have you been weighing in throughout your process?


----------



## John Ziegler

Mr.Gainz said:


> Way to go Z! If you don't mind me asking, what have you been weighing in throughout your process?



I started at around 230 and am down at 215 at the moment.


----------



## Mr.Gainz

Zeigler Robertson said:


> I started at around 230 and am down at 215 at the moment.



Solid! Do you have any goals your working towards?


----------



## silvereyes87

Holy shit ziegs. 215 ? And ur telling me I needa stay big haha. I haven't been 215 in like 3 years! :32 (18):


----------



## silvereyes87

Your kicking ass man keep up the awesome work.


----------



## John Ziegler

Mr.Gainz said:


> Solid! Do you have any goals your working towards?



Thank you sir, my goals are looking to get bigger and stronger.



silvereyes87 said:


> Holy shit ziegs. 215 ? And ur telling me I needa stay big haha. I haven't been 215 in like 3 years! :32 (18):



I have been doing a lot of cardio work because I wanted to start the trt at a lower bodyfat.

I never said you needa stay big sir. I said I think you look better bigger compared to when you were cutting.



silvereyes87 said:


> Your kicking ass man keep up the awesome work.



Thank you High 5


----------



## John Ziegler

Stationary bike 10 mins.

1. Legpress 1x10 2plates 1x10 3 plates 1x10 4 plates 1x10 3plates.

2. Leg extensions 100lbs 4x12

3. Seated Leg Curls 50lbs 4x12

4. Behind the neck press 45lbs 1x20 135lbs 1x10 185lbs 1x10 135lbs 1x10.

5. Seated rows 100lbs 1x20 150 lbs 1x10

6. Dumbell Lat rows 2x12 65lbs.

7. Flat Benchpress 45lbs 1x20 135lbs 1x12 225 2x10 135 1x12.

8. Pecdeck 2x20 with light weight.

0. Ab machine 2x50 with light weight.


----------



## silvereyes87

Looks like a solid session brother.


----------



## bigdog

Good session man! Good work!


----------



## John Ziegler

1. 4x10 40lb straight bar reverse curl.

2. 4x10 straight bar tricep extension

3. 4x10 tricep chair dips

4. 4x10 60lbs straight bar bicep curls


----------



## silvereyes87

How's the training going?


----------



## John Ziegler

silvereyes87 said:


> How's the training going?



Taking 2 weeks off at the moment. Next Thursday I am asking walgreens to renew my trt script by fax like they have done the past few times.

If for any reason I am called into the doctors office for bloods this that or the other I don't want to go in there all swole.

If they do ask me to go in then i am going to wait till my test is on the low side which for me taking 100mg per week should take 2 weeks.

Then I can go in there jump through whatever hoops it takes then come back and blast.


----------



## silvereyes87

Gotcha. Good deal man.


----------



## NbleSavage

Good luck with the script, Ziggy. Its a tough line to walk with doctor prescribed TRT and trying to get a blast in here & there.


----------



## John Ziegler

NbleSavage said:


> Good luck with the script, Ziggy. Its a tough line to walk with doctor prescribed TRT and trying to get a blast in here & there.



So far I havent had to go back in there and have been getting a script for 100mg every two weeks.

Thats fine because I waited a year to start using it and im now running it at 100mg a week but eventually Im gunna try to get it upped to 100mgs a week .

But for now I gotta have like I said walgreens fax over the refill every few months and be ready for the pop quiz.

As soon as I get that text from wallgreens this time saying my script is ready the blast will start.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I gotta ask a question lol u think if u go in there looking all "swole" they're gonna think some things up? You're only taking 100mg a week so what's the worry? This thread is great. You're great zeig


----------



## John Ziegler

ECKSRATED said:


> I gotta ask a question lol u think if u go in there looking all "swole" they're gonna think some things up? You're only taking 100mg a week so what's the worry? This thread is great. You're great zeig



My trt script is for 100mgs every two weeks. I have been running it at 100mg every week I dont wanna walk in there all swole and have him start thinkin Im up to something. Im gunna walk in there weighing 20 pound less and looking 20 poundls bigger than when i last saw him at anyrate.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Zeigler Robertson said:


> My trt script is for 100mgs every two weeks. I have been running it at 100mg every week I dont wanna walk in there all swole and have him start thinkin Im up to something. Im gunna walk in there weighing 20 pound less and looking 20 poundls bigger than when i last saw him at anyrate.



its not against the law to get into shape z..people change their bodies on trt too..Just say u have been dieting doing cardio and busting ass lifting heavy weight


----------



## ECKSRATED

Well no disrespect but its not like you're 7 percent body fat with muscle and veins popping out everywhere man. And like Bundy said even 100mgs a week isn't gonna put u at crazy numbers.


----------



## John Ziegler

I hear what you guys are saying and am probably just paranoid and anxious to get the renewal but IMO it will be better for me If I have to walk in that office, to walk in less swollen than I am right now to avoid any suspicion that may cause him to think I am abusing the testosterone for the purposes of weightlifting and bodybuilding.

Like i said before I am already using twice as much as I am supposed to be.


----------



## John Ziegler

Stationary Bike 20mins

1. Front squats Smith machine

2. Leg extensions

3. Leg Curls 

4. Calf Raises

5. Overhead press

6. Seated rows

7. Dumbell rows

8. Incline press Smith machine

9. Pec Deck

10. Bicep machine

11. Tricep simulated dip machine


----------



## NbleSavage

Ziggy, you have a separate training day when you hit yer posterior chain? Some RDLs or Good Mornings or the like?

I get the full body workout split and thats cool, just noticing some lack of compound work for yer hammies, glutes and spinal erectors is all & want to make sure yer not out of balance.

If this is yer blueprint, I might suggest back squats in place of yer front squats at the top of yer workout. Perhaps alternate deads with the squats every other session. If this is just one day and you've got other programs ye run on other days , then I'll shut me yap


----------



## John Ziegler

NbleSavage said:


> Ziggy, you have a separate training day when you hit yer posterior chain? Some RDLs or Good Mornings or the like?



No, but that is a good idea.

I can't do or actually I am afraid to back squat anymore because of the problems I have had over the years developing cyst's on my traps where the bar rests.

I do miss being able to do them and will probably end up buying a thick bar pad and taking the chance.


----------



## John Ziegler

15 mins on an arch trainer

1. Cybex Back extension machine 4 x 25

2. Cybex Ab machine 4 x 25

3. Side bends with 45 pound plates 2 x 20

4. Shrugs 45 pound plates 2 x20

5. Cybex rear delt machine 3 x 15

15 mins on arch trainer

View attachment 3258


----------



## trodizzle

Zeigler said:


> 15 mins on an arch trainer
> 
> 1. Cybex Back extension machine 4 x 25
> 
> 2. Cybex Ab machine 4 x 25
> 
> 3. Side bends with 45 pound plates 2 x 20
> 
> 4. Shrugs 45 pound plates 2 x20
> 
> 5. Cybex rear delt machine 3 x 15
> 
> 15 mins on arch trainer
> 
> View attachment 3258



Bro, you're working way too hard. All you need is...


----------



## John Ziegler

15 mins arc trainer

1. Cybex hack squat 4x15

2. leg extension 4x15

3. leg curl 4x15

4. Standing calf raises 4x50

15 mins arc trainer


----------



## John Ziegler

20 mins arc trainer

1. Flat bench Smith Machine 1x25 45lbs. 1x10 135lbs 1x10 225lbs. 1x5 275lbs 

2. Seated rows 2x20 100lbs

3. Dumbell rows 1x10 50lbs 1x10 65lbs 1x10 50lbs

4. Cybex bicep preacher curls 4x10

5. Cybex simulated dip tricep machine 4x10

20 mins arc trainer.


----------



## John Ziegler

10 mins arc trainer

1. Cybex hack squat 4x15

2. leg extension 4x15

3. leg curl 4x15

4. Standing calf raises 2x50

5. Leg lifts machine 4x10

6. Cybex Ab machine 4 x 25

7. Cybex Back extension machine 4 x 25

10 mins arc trainer


----------



## John Ziegler

30 mins arc trainer

1. Adductor machine 3 x 20

2. Abductor machine 2 x 20 

3. Leg extensions 4 x12 

4. Leg curls 4 x 12 

5. Calf raises 2 x 50 

8. Front Squats Smith Machine 1 x 15 90lbs 2 x 12 135lbs 1 x 15 90lbs


----------



## John Ziegler

Last Night 

15 mins arch trainer

1. Cable rows 1x20

2. Dumbell rows 4x10

3. Cable rows 1x20

4. Lat pull downs 4 x12

5. Dumbell shrugs 4x10

6. Reverse flys machine 4x15

7. Back extension machine 4x15

8. Preacher curls machine 4x10 

9. Reverse Curls 4 x10


----------



## John Ziegler

30 minutes elliptical machine 

1. Calf raises 2x50

2. Leg extensions 4x15

3. Leg curls 4x15 

4. Supersets abductor & adductor machines 4x15 4x15

5. Leg press machine 4x15

View attachment 3335


----------



## NbleSavage

Keep on that grind, Ziggy. Yer doing well.


----------



## John Ziegler

Right shoulder has been sore but getting better.

Trying not to aggrivate it with any weight.

Last night one hour bike ride.


----------



## John Ziegler

10 mins elliptical

1. Cybex hack squats 4x15

2. Leg extension 4x15

3. Leg curl 4x15

4. Abductor machine 4x15

5. Adductor machine 4x15

6. Glute machine 4x15 

7. Calf raises 4x50


----------



## John Ziegler

30 minutes elliptical

1. Front squats 1x15 45lbs. 1 x10 90lbs. 2x10 135lbs.

2. Leg extensions 4x15

3. Leg curls 4x15

4. Glute machine 4x15

5. Abductor machine 4x15 

Planned on doing adductor & calf raises but got really hungry and decided to bale out and go eat.


----------



## John Ziegler

60 minutes elliptical 

1. Leg extensions 4x12

2. Leg curls 4x12

3. Abductor 4x20 full stack

4. Adductor 4x20 full stack

5. Glute machine 4x10

6. Standing calf raise singles 2x25.


----------



## John Ziegler

30 minutes elliptical

1. Seated rows 4x20

2. Tbar rows 4x20

3. Cybex back extension machine 1x25

4. Cybex chest press 4 x12

5. Incline dumbell press 4x12

6. Cybex ab machine 2x100


----------



## John Ziegler

30 mins elliptical

1. Seated rows 4x20

2. Tbar rows 4x20

3. Cybex chest machine 4x20 

4. Smith machine incline press 4x20


----------



## John Ziegler

Last night 30 minute elliptical 

Night before same thing.


----------



## John Ziegler

30 mins elliptical at 8.0


----------



## John Ziegler

15 mins elliptical 8.0

1. Leg extensions 4x12

2. Chest machine 2x20

3. Pec Dec 2x20

4 Seated row 4x20

5. Lat pulldown 4x12

6. Rope Tricep pulldowns

7. Preacher curl machine 4x12


----------



## silvereyes87

Good workout ziegs


----------



## John Ziegler

30 minutes Elliptical 8.0


----------



## John Ziegler

Rode the bike to the gym 

1. 6 x 15 ass to the grass 3 second pause front squats 135

2. 6 x 15 Overhead press 95 

3. 6 x 15 seated rows 150

4. 6 x15 flat benchpress smith machine 135


----------



## automatondan

Lets get this log moving steady again! Just read through the whole thread... Come on Zeig!


----------



## John Ziegler

automatondan said:


> Lets get this log moving steady again! Just read through the whole thread... Come on Zeig!



1. 6 x 20 Front Squats 

2. 6 x 20 Overhead press


----------



## John Ziegler

15 mins elliptical 

5 x 20 front squat 135lb

15 mins elliptical


----------



## John Ziegler

5 X 20 Front Squat 135lbs

5 X 20 Overhead press 95lbs


----------



## John Ziegler

4 x 15 straight bar curls 50 lbs

4 x 15  straight bar reverse curls 40 lbs

4 x 20 straight bar super set forearm curls 25 lbs

5 x 20 calf raises


----------



## John Ziegler

5 x 20 front squat 135lbs 

5 x 20 Over head press 95lbs 

5 x 20 calf raises


----------



## John Ziegler

5 min elliptical

Smith Machice Front squat 135/2x5 185/2x5 135/1x5

Smith Machine Flat benchpress 135/1x5 225/3x5 135/1x5

Preacher Curl Machine 5x10 

Tricep Extension Machine 5x10 

Over Head Barbell Press 5x10 75lbs


----------



## NbleSavage

Ziggy one of the gyms I train at just added a seated triceps extension machine. Fawker's gay as a picnic basket - kinda operates from a seated position with handles above & behind you that extend forward via steel cables to mimic the 'triceps kickback' motion but I'll be damned if it doesn't isolate like a champ. Got a great pump & decided to do some volume work on it after chest. 

Mentioning as I saw yer 'triceps machine' exercise above.


----------



## John Ziegler

NbleSavage said:


> Ziggy one of the gyms I train at just added a seated triceps extension machine..



The one i use is set up like a seated preacher curl machine action in reverse with two hammer grips


----------



## John Ziegler

4/6 5 x 20 135lb front squats 

4/9 5 x 5 225 front squats


----------



## Jin

Zeigler said:


> 4/6 5 x 20 135lb front squats
> 
> 4/9 5 x 5 225 front squats



You're getting much stronger. What happened?

keep up da guud wwurk, high 5!


----------



## John Ziegler

Jin said:


> You're getting much stronger. What happened?
> 
> keep up da guud wwurk, high 5!



Been workin on the front squat for a year now finally getting used to it.


----------



## John Ziegler

Did I say that right, is it used to it or use to it does anybody know ?


----------



## Jin

Zeigler said:


> Did I say that right, is it used to it or use to it does anybody know ?



Used to it is correct.


----------



## John Ziegler

Front Squats

1x10 bar only

1x10 135

1x5 225

1x10 135

1x10 bar only


----------

